# Anyone have a S/C yet??



## jtesensky (Jun 17, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has a supercharger on their 350 yet? How is it? Where did you get it? Any true dyno's yet?


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Stillen Dynoed there car at the Stillen 350Z/G35 day and it made about 305whp. Not bad at all.


----------

